# Famous Last Words



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 5, 2005)

These are the last recorded or attributed words of select individuals from history:

* Adams, John (1735-1826) "Thomas Jefferson--still survives..." (4 July 1826. Jefferson died on the same day.) 

* Addison, Joseph (1672-1719) "See in what peace a Christian can die." 

* Becket, Thomas (c.1119-1179) "I am ready to die for my Lord, that in my blood the Church may obtain liberty and peace." (One version of his last words.) 

* Byron, Lord (1788-1824) "Goodnight." 

* Calvin, John (1509 - 1564) "I have lived amidst extraordinary struggles here; I have been saluted in mockery at night, before my door, by fifty or sixty shots from guns. Think how that would terrify a poor timid scholar such as I am . . . While I am nothing, yet I know that I have prevented many problems that would otherwise have occurred in Geneva . . . God has given me the power to write, but I have written nothing in hatred . . . but always I have faithfully attempted what I believed to be for the glory of God."

* Cameron, Richard (1648 - 1680) "“ This faithful minister known as the "œLion of the Covenant" died in battle during the Killing Times at the age of 32 after praying these words: "œLord, spare the green and take the ripe." 

* Cleveland, Grover (1837-1908) "I have tried so hard to do the right." 

* Cranmer, Thomas (1489-1556) "I see Heaven open and Jesus on the right hand of God."

* Crosby, Bing (1903-1977) "That was a great game of golf, fellers." 

* Elizabeth I, Queen of England (1533 - 1603) "All my possessions for a moment of time." 

* French, James (? - 1966) "How about this for a headline? French fries." Upon his execution by the electric chair in Oklahoma.

* Hale, Nathan (1755 - 1776) "I only regret that I have but one life to lose for my country." 

* Henry, O. (1862-1910) "Turn up the lights, I don't want to go home in the dark." (Quoting a popular song, 5 June 1910) 

* Huss, John (c.1369-1415) "O sancta simplicitas! [O holy simplicity!]" (On noticing a peasant adding a stick to the pile at his execution.) 

* Jackson, Thomas Jonathan `Stonewall' (1824-1863) "Let us pass over the river and rest under the shade of the trees." (He had been inadvertedly shot by his own men.) 

* Jefferson, Thomas (1743-1826) "Is it the Fourth?" (4 July 1826) 

* Kennedy, John Fitzgerald (1917-1963) "If someone is going to kill me, they will kill me." (On arriving in Dallas, 1963) Later "That's obvious." Kennedy had just responded to the Texas governor's wife's comment, "Mr. President, you can't say that Dallas doesn't love you" when the first of Oswald's bullets struck him in the head. "My God I am hit."

* Knox, John (1505? -- 1572) "Now it is come."

* Lee, Robert Edward (1807-1870) "Strike the tent." 

* Louis XIV (1638-1715) "Why are you weeping? Did you imagine that I was immortal?" (Noticing as he lay on his deathbed that his attendants were crying.) "Has God forgotten everything I've done for him ?" 

* Luther, Martin (1483 - 1546) At supper, on the same day, he spoke a great deal about his approaching death; and some one having asked him whether we should recognise one another in the next world, he said he thought we should. "I feel very weak," he exclaimed, "and my pains are worse than ever. If I could manage to sleep for half an hour, I think it would do me good." He did fall asleep, and remained in gentle slumber for an hour and a half. On awaking about eleven he asked, "What! are you still there? Will you not go and rest yourselves?" On their replying that they would remain, he began to cry with fervour, ""˜Into Thy hands I commend my spirit: Thou hast redeemed me, O Lord God of truth´ Pray, all of you, dear friends, for the Gospel of our Lord; pray that its reign may extend, for the Council of Trent and the Pope menace it round about." He then slumbered about an hour. When he awoke, he remarked, "I feel very ill. I think I shall remain here at Eisleben, here"”where I was born." He walked almost the room, and then lay down, and had a number of clothes and cushions placed over him to produce perspiration; but they had not the desired effect. "O my Father!" he went on to pray, "Thou, the God of our Lord Jesus Christ; Thou, the source of all consolation, I thank Thee for having revealed unto me Thy well-beloved Son, in whom I believe; whom I have preached and acknowledged, and made known; whom I have loved and celebrated, and whom the Pope and the impious persecute. I commend my soul to Thee, O my Lord Jesus Christ I am about to quit this terrestrial body, I am about to be removed from this life; but I know that I shall abide eternally with Thee. "˜Into thy hands I commend my spirit: Thou hast redeemed me, O Lord God of truth.´"His eyes closed, and he fell back in a swoon. When he revived, Jonas said to him, "Reverend father, do you die firm in the faith you have taught?" He opened his eyes, looked fixedly, and replied, "Yes." Soon after, those nearest saw him grow paler and paler; he became cold; his breathing seemed more and more faint; at length, heaving one deep sigh, Martin Luther expired."

* Mather, Cotton (1663-1728) "Is this dying? Is this all? Is this what I feared when I prayed against a hard death? Oh, I can bear this! I can bear this!" 

* McKail, Hugh (1640 - 1666) "Now I leave off to speak any more with created beings and begin my communion with God, which shall never be broken off. Farewell, father and mother, friends and relations! Farewell, the world and all delights! Farewell meat and drink! Farewell, sun, moon and stars! Welcome, God and Father! Welcome, sweet Lord Jesus, the mediator of the New Covenant! Welcome, blessed Spirit of grace, God of all consolation! Welcome glory! Welcome eternal life! Welcome death!" 

* Raleigh, Sir Walter (1554-1618) "I have a long journey to take, and must bid the company farewell." 

* Rhodes, Cecil John (1853-1902) "So little done, so much to do." 

* Rodgers, James W. ( -1960) [American criminal] "Why yes, a bulletproof vest!" (On his final request before the firing squad.) 

* Roosevelt, Franklin Delano (1882-1945) "I have a terrific headache." 

* Roosevelt, Theodore (1858-1919) "Put out the light." 

* Sedgwick, John (1813-1864) "Nonsense, they couldn't hit an elephant at this distance." (In response to a suggestion that he should not show himself over the parapet during the Battle of the Wilderness.) 

* Stein, Gertrude (1874-1946) "Just before she [Stein] died she asked, `What _is_ the answer?' No answer came. She laughed and said, `In that case what is the question?' Then she died." 

* Jonathan Swift (1667 - 1745) "Ah, a German and a genius ! A prodigy, admit him !" Learning of the arrival of the composer Handel. 

* Thomas, Dylan (1914-1953) "I have just had eighteen whiskeys in a row. I do believe that is a record." 

* Tyndale, William (1494 "“ 1536) "“ The first to translate the New Testament from Greek into English, Tyndale was burned at the stake for doing so at the age of 42. As he died, he prayed these words: "œLord, open the King of England´s eyes." 

* Wallace, William (1270-1305, Scottish Patriot) "Freedom" [Ascribed to him in the film "Braveheart"; his actual last words, before being hanged, disembowelled, drawn and quartered, are unknown.] 

* Wolsey, Thomas Cardinal (1475 - 1530) "If I had served my God half so well as I have served my King, He would not have abandoned me now." 

* Zwingli, Ulrich (1484 "“ 1531) "“ Leader of the Swiss Reformation prior to John Calvin, Zwingli died in battle at the age of 47 with these words on his lips: "œNot to fear is the armour."


[Edited on 8-6-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]

[Edited on 8-6-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Aug 5, 2005)

"i drank what!"
---Socrates


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 5, 2005)

Samuel Rutherford

These are not his last words, but they were spoken on his deathbed:

"˜Tell them,´ he said to the officers come to serve him an arrest warrant, "˜that I have a summons already from a superior Judge and indicator, and I behave to answer my first summons; and see your day arrives I shall be where few kings and great folk come.´

Man, I love that!

And from his last words:


> I shall shine. I shall see Him as He is, and all the fair company with Him, and shall have my large share. It is not easy to be a Christian, but I have obtained the victory through Him who loved me, and Christ is holding forth his arms to embrace me. I have had my fears and faintings, like other sinful men to be carried creditably through; but as sure as ever he spake to me in his word, his Spirit witnessed to my heart, saying Fear not, he had accepted my suffering... Now I feel, I believe, I enjoy, I rejoice...I feed upon manna, I have angels' food, my eyes shall see my Redeemer, I know that He shall stand at the latter day on the earth, and I shall be caught up in the clouds to meet Him in the air...I sleep in Christ, and when I awake I shall be satisfied with his likeness. O for arms to embrace Him.


----------



## blhowes (Aug 5, 2005)

"Eighty and six years have I now served Christ, and he has never done me the least wrong: How then can I blaspheme my King and my Savior?" - Polycarp


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 5, 2005)

Latimer,
"Be of good cheer, Master Ridley, and play the man. We shall this day by God's grace, light such a candle as shall never be put out."

My History prof, a Christian (albeit a bit liberal), quoted that in class and was in tears.


----------



## Peter (Aug 5, 2005)

Donald Cargill upon the scaffold:

"...I come now to tell for what I am brought here to die, and to give you an account of my faith, which I shall do as in the sight of the living God before whom I am to shortly stand. First, I declare I am a Christian, a Protestant, a Presbyterian in my judgment; and whatever hath been said of me, I die testifying against Popery, Prelacy, Erastianism, and all manner of defection from the truth of God, and against all who make not the Scriptures, which are the word of God, their rule, that so they may commend Christ and His way tostrangers by a holy and Gospel conversation.* The cause for which I am sentenced to die here this day is my disowning of authority in the unlawful exercise thereof, when they, instead of ruling for God, are fighting against him, and encroaching upon his prerogatives, by that woful supremacy which my soul abhors, and which I have testified against since I was apprehended; and now again I disown all supremacy over the consciences of men and liberties of Christ's Church.*"

_"Now for my case, I bless the Lord that, for all that hath been said of me, my conscience doth not condemn me. I do not say I am free of sin, but I am at peace with God through a slain mediator; and I believe that there is no salvation but only Christ. And I abhor that superstitious way of worshipping of angels and saints contrary to the Word of God; also I abhor the leaning to selfrighteousness and popish penances. I bless the Lord that these 30 yrs and more I have been at peace with God, and was never shaken loose of it; and now I am as sure of my interest in Christ and peace with God as all wthin the bible andthe spirit of God can make me; and I am no more terrified at death, nor afraid of hell, because of sin, than if I had never sinned; for all my sins are freely pardonedand washen thoroughly away, through the precious blood and intercession of Jesus Christ. And I am fully pursuaded that this his way for which I suffer; and that he wil;l return gloriously to Scotland, but it will be terrifying to many; therefore I entreat you, be not discouraged at the way of Christ and the cause for which I am to lay down my life and step into eternity, where my soul shall be as full of Him as it can be"_

"And now this is the sweetest and most glorious day that ever my eyes did see. Now I entreat you, study to know and believe the scriptures, which are the truths of God; these I have preached and do firmly believe them. Oh! prepare for judgments, for they shall be sore and sudden. Enemies are now enraged against the way and people of God, but erelong they shall be enraged one against another to their confusion."

"I entreat you prepare for you presently for a stroke, for God will not sit with all the wrongs done to him, but will suddenly come and make inquistion for the blood that has been shed in Scotland!"

"The Lord knows I go up this ladder with less fear and perturbation of mind then ever I entered the pulpit to preach."

"Now I am near to the getting of the crown, which shall be surel for I bless the Lord, and desire all of you to bless him that he hath brought me here, and makes me triumph over devils, and men, and sin; they shall wound me know more. I forgive all men the wrongs they have done me, and pray the Lord may forgive all the wrongs dthat any of the elect have done against him. I pray that sufferers may be kept from sin, and help to know their duty."

"Farewell all relations and friends in Christ; farewell acquaintences and all earthly enjoyments; farewell readin and preaching, praying and believing, wnaderings, reproaches, and sufferings. Welcome joy unspeakable and full of glory. Welcome Father, Son and Holy Ghost! into Thy hands I commit my Spirit!"


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> .* The cause for which I am sentenced to die here this day is my disowning of authority in the unlawful exercise thereof, when they, instead of ruling for God, are fighting against him, and encroaching upon his prerogatives, by that woful supremacy which my soul abhors, and which I have testified against since I was apprehended; and now again I disown all supremacy over the consciences of men and liberties of Christ's Church.*"


----------



## cupotea (Aug 5, 2005)

Cotton Mather's last word was "Grace!"


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 6, 2005)

My grandfather Raymond's last words... "I love you."


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 6, 2005)

Some people curse before they die when some unexpected accident comes. I hope I could just let out a "I'm coming home Lord!" when a rig is plowing into me or shark is about to eat me.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Formerly At Enmity_
> "i drank what!"
> ---Socrates



If that is a joke, its a funny one!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 6, 2005)

Redneck's last words:

Hey y'all, watch this . . .


----------



## blhowes (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> Redneck's last words:
> 
> Hey y'all, watch this . . .



That's hilarious. I love it!


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> Redneck's last words:
> 
> Hey y'all, watch this . . .



I was driving past some hay-bales the other day and thinking of the hypothetical redneck who was going to impress his friends by jumping off of the truck at forty miles an hour and onto the hay bales. 

The comment was apropo.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> Redneck's last words:
> 
> Hey y'all, watch this . . .


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> * Mather, Cotton (1663-1728) "Is this dying? Is this all? Is this what I feared when I prayed against a hard death? Oh, I can bear this! I can bear this!"



Andrew, thanks for posting this one. For some reason this one really speaks to me.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> Redneck's last words:
> 
> Hey y'all, watch this . . .



Zeke says this to the ladies he is trying to impress right before Roy gets ready to shoot the apple off of his head.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Latimer,
> "Be of good cheer, Master Ridley, and play the man. We shall this day by God's grace, light such a candle as shall never be put out."
> 
> My History prof, a Christian (albeit a bit liberal), quoted that in class and was in tears.



Ray Bradbury quotes it in _Farenheit 451_ as well.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> Cotton Mather's last word was "Grace!"


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 23, 2005)

John Murray died on May 8, 1975.



> After a long and sleepless night, he sat up in bed at 7 a.m. on the morning of May 8 and asked for his medicine. Then, with one sentence of prayer, he committed the family to the care of God, after which with that note of kindly authority which was with him to the end, he bade his wife, and his sister who was present, to go and rest.
> 
> About an hour later he passed through his last conflict with pain and in that conflict threw himself upon the comprehensive petition which has been the final prayer of many children of God, 'God be merciful to me a sinner.' Thereafter he lapsed into a coma until about half-an-hour after twelve noon when he fell asleep in Jesus.
> 
> _The Life of John Murray_ by Iain H. Murray, p. 156


----------



## Mike (Dec 24, 2005)

Gresham Machen:


not quite his last words, but on his deathbed:
"Sam, isn´t the Reformed Faith grand?"

and his last words, in which he was dictating a telegram to John Murray
"I´m so thankful for the active obedience of Christ. No hope without it."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 26, 2006)

Archbishop James Ussher, March 21, 1656: 



> O Lord forgive me, especially my sins of omission.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2006)

Matthew Henry:



> You have been used to take notice of the sayings of dying men: this is mine -- That a life spent in the service of God, and communion with him, is the most comfortable and pleasant life that any one can live in the present world.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2006)

Blaise Pascal:



> May God never forsake me!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2006)

Joseph Alleine:



> O how sweet will heaven be! [looking upon his hands] These shall be changed. This vile body shall be made like unto Christ's glorious body. O what a glorious day will the day of resurrection be! Methinks I see it by faith. How will the saints lift up their heads and rejoice!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 20, 2006)

Either that wallpaper goes, or I do.
~~ Oscar Wilde, writer, d. November 30, 1900


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2006)

Thomas Wolsey:



> Had I but served God as diligently as I have served the king, he would not have given me over in my gray hairs. But this is the just reward that I must receive for my indulgent pains and study, not regarding my service to God, but only to my prince.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 20, 2006)

I should never have switched from Scotch to Martinis.
~~ Humphrey Bogart, actor, d. January 14, 1957


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm finding it interesting the great difference between the last words of these differing people.

Look at the difference between those who served Christ, and those who(as far as we know) didn't.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 20, 2006)

Vivo! 
Translation: I live! 
Who: Caligula, Roman Emperor, as he was being murdered by his own soldiers.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 20, 2006)

Das ist absurd! Das ist absurd! 
Translation: This is absurd! This is absurd! 
Who: Sigmund Freud


----------



## DTK (Dec 20, 2006)

Southern redneck: "Hey Bubba, watch this!"


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 20, 2006)

Chrysostom
(died 407)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Glory to God for all Things.
Amen.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 20, 2006)

Jonathan Edwards
(died 1758)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Trust in God and you need not fear.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 20, 2006)

Charles Wesley
(died 1788)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I shall be satisfied with Thy likeness -- satisfied.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 20, 2006)

John Wesley
(died 1791)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The best of all is, God is with us.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2006)

Julian the Apostate:



> Vicisti, Galilaee ("You have won, Galilean").


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 20, 2006)

Not sure if it was his very last words,but read my signature.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2006)

Jerome of Prague:



> This soul in flames I offer, Christ, to thee.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2006)

John Owen:



> When John Owen, the great Puritan, lay on his death bed his secretary wrote (in his name) to a friend, "I am still in the land of the living." "Stop," said Owen. "Change that and say, 'I am yet in the land of the dying, but I hope soon to be in the land of the living.'"


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 20, 2006)

See what I'm aiming at when I said it's interesting to note the differences between the last words of those who believed on Christ and those who (as far as we know) didn't?


----------



## govols (Dec 21, 2006)

*Archbishop Thomas Cranmer*

Archbishop Thomas Cranmer

And the bishop answered, (showing his hand), 'This was the hand that wrote it, and therefore shall it suffer first punishment.' 
Fire being now put to him, he stretched out his right hand, and thrust it into the flame, and held it there a good space, before the fire came to any other part of his body; where his hand was seen of every man sensibly burning, crying with a loud voice, *'This hand hath offended.'* As soon as the fire got up, he was very soon dead, never stirring or crying all the while.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 21, 2006)

MrMerlin777 said:


> See what I'm aiming at when I said it's interesting to note the differences between the last words of those who believed on Christ and those who (as far as we know) didn't?



Indeed!


----------



## caddy (Dec 21, 2006)

This is interesting!

I think Proverbs & Ecclesiastes more than alludes to us thinking often on our own mortality. I know I have often thought about my own death. I have prayed many, many times that the _purest_ of thanksgivings could be on my tongue when that time comes. Even now just thinking of it overjoys my heart! I have no idea whether or not the Lord will grant that prayer, but it is my hope that He does. In the meantime, I want continual thanksgiving to be on my lips throughout the day and even on my awakening at night! What a wonderful day it will be when we die. We will then be face to face with our wonderful Lord and Savior! 

I thoroughly enjoy threads like this!



Puritanhead said:


> Some people curse before they die when some unexpected accident comes. I hope I could just let out a "I'm coming home Lord!" when a rig is plowing into me or shark is about to eat me.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Dec 21, 2006)

there are several canonical lists of famous last words

http://www.eclipse.net/~srudy/flw/index.html
http://www.aquarionics.com/assets/quoth/flw.quotes


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 21, 2006)

I love the Quote by Cotton Mather so human, yet so Christian.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Dec 21, 2006)

_"The Scriptures explain themselves."_ - *A.W. Pink*
_"My Father, my Father.."_ - *John Gill*
_"Why should you grieve, daughter? To be absent from the body is to be with the Lord, to be with the Lord is to see the Lord, to see the Lord is to be like Him._ - *Charles Hodge*

I love those men, with those before mentioned. May we all be likewise blessed!


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 25, 2006)

James Brown : "OW!"


Sorry guys,I couldn`t resist.


----------

